# New Document Folder



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Something I had to hold off for a while due to rebranding of logos and other things, but our document folders arrived this morning.

These are for new Valeting & Detailing customers to keep their policy schedule and documents in, with some handy info contained on the folder.

You never really know how things are going to look until they arrive on your desk, and i'm rather chuffed with how they've turned out and add an extra bit of professionalism.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Something I had to hold off for a while due to rebranding of logos and other things, but our document folders arrived this morning.
> 
> These are for new Valeting & Detailing customers to keep their policy schedule and documents in, with some handy info contained on the folder.
> 
> You never really know how things are going to look until they arrive on your desk, and i'm rather chuffed with how they've turned out and add an extra bit of professionalism.


Looks good, a slightly off topic question:

Your Platinum package includes a price on 'Damage to vehicle being worked upon'

Wouldn't the vehicle you are working on be covered by the public liability or does this mean if I chose the bronze option the vehicle I'm working on would not be covered?

Sorry if this isn't the best place for this question


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Rian

Public Liability Insurance normally excludes defective workmanship and/or damage to any vehicles in the policyholder's care.

Think of a window cleaner, an Insurer would expect a window cleaner to be experienced enough to be able to clean a window without breaking it so would not cover the window being cleaned, however, if he accidentally dropped his squeegie and it landed on someone's head, then a Public Liability Insurance should indemnify any injury claim made against them.

With our valeting & detailing scheme, we appreciate that sometimes things go wrong and damage may occur to a vehicle whilst working upon it. To cover this, we have include "Damage to Vehicles Whilst Being Worked Upon" under our Gold & Platinum options, the main difference between the two being the amount which is indemnified (i.e. the cost) in the event of a claim (£50k or £100k claims costs).

Have a look at our website for a bit more info on the different cover options available - https://www.coversure.co.uk/swindon/valeting-detailing/liability


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Hi Rian
> 
> Public Liability Insurance normally excludes defective workmanship and/or damage to any vehicles in the policyholder's care.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lloyd.

Perfect explanation, if I'm honest I'm not in the market for this type of insurance but as I was admiring your new folders I was having a bit of a read and didn't quite understand the differences.

I appreciate the clear explanation.

Many thanks 
Rian


----------

